# Asterisk Probleme

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe mir asterisk mit:

```
net-misc/asterisk-11.3.0  USE="alsa bluetooth calendar caps debug doc http iconv ldap portaudio samples span speex syslog vorbis -cluster -curl -dahdi -freetds -gtalk -ilbc -jabber -libedit -lua -mysql -newt -odbc -osplookup -oss -postgres -radius (-selinux) -snmp -srtp -static" VOICEMAIL_STORAGE="file -imap -odbc" 0 kB

```

installiert. 

Das use Flag http sollte den embedded web server installieren. Wie kann man auf diesen zugreifen?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

nach eine schnellen Recherche sollte der Webserver via http://asterisk:8088/ erreichbar sein, sofern du in den Konfigurationsdateien die Werte für "bindaddr", "webenabled" und "enabled" angepasst hast in der http.conf und manager.conf

MfG. Stefan

EDIT: Vielleicht hilft das weiter, auch wenn es für Ubuntu geschrieben wurde: http://ubuntu-tricks.com/install-asterisk-gui-on-ubuntu-server/

----------

## syn0ptik

Ich kanst empfehlen der fusionpbx. Der fusionpbx einfach installiren.

----------

